# Jeep guys>boss plow



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Boss 7'6" sport duty plow in R.I. found on C.L. ?? Good luck 
https://providence.craigslist.org/pts/6184609237.html


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------

